# Cover's cover, Aren't we obsessed?! Yes, but for a good reason.



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi there,

We would like to introduce another product line. 
This is the handcrafted iBeauty Fabric Cover for the Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover.

The Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover is a great cover with its hinge system for anchoring the Kindle 2.
However, there are some obvious drawbacks. One is the lack of color selection for the cover. The other is the lack of
a mechanism to secure the Kindle while the whole set is tossed inside a bag. Here comes our iBeauty fabric cover.
In a way, our new line is the "DecalGirl" for the Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover. We have 9 different pattern selections on
our web site and will introduce more colors and patterns as we grow this product line. We are also working on the version for Amazon Kindle 
DX leather cover.

Here is a brief introduction:

TrendyDigital's handcrafted iBeauty Fabric Cover for the Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover is designed to provide a colorful skin for the 
Amazon Kindle 2 Leather Cover. The iBeauty Fabric Cover collection has multiple patterns and colors. It gives customers an easy 
way to customize the look of the Amazon Kindle 2 leather cover. The fabric cover is tailored to be a custom fit for the Amazon Kindle 
2 leather cover. It is easy to slip on/off the Amazon Kindle 2 cover.

One of the drawbacks for the Amazon Kindle 2 leather cover is that it doesn't have a closure to secure the cover. Consequently, 
the Amazon Kindle 2 leather cover can open up when it is tossed inside a bag. The iBeauty Fabric Cover, however, has a button closure. 
This closure secures the Amazon Kindle 2 leather cover and overcomes the design drawback of the Amazon Kindle 2 leather cover.

Here are some images to show how this cover works:








Please visit our site at www.trendydigital.com for more patterns.

*We are currently runing a promotion for this product on our site.
We are issuing a $4 off coupon ( to offset the shipping cost) for purchasing this product through our site.
Please use code "iBeauty" in the check out process. This coupon only works for this particular product line and will be expired on July 20, 2009.*

Some of the covers introduced here are limited in stock due to the fabric we are using.
If you like a particular pattern, you might consider ordering it earlier.

Here is a link for the product on Amazon.



We would like to acknoweledge that Sanveann on this board has created a tutorial of how to make a cloth cover for the Kindle 2 cover similar to this product line.
If you are keen on sewing, you can also follow her very detailed instructions to make one yourself.

Thanks for your continued support.

Kevin2088
TrendyDigital


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Those are some really pretty fabrics


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

They are pretty fabrics.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, those are lovely. Almost makes me want a Kindle 2!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot wait to see what ones you come up with for the Kiindle DX Cover.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Those look really nice. I love the fabrics.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I think these are an excellent idea (why didn't I think of it??) for those of us new to the Kindle world and are not yet ready to invest in Oberon, Noreve, or even M-edge, etc...YET!! Plus, the price is so low that if they turn out to be crap (which I don't expect) I won't resort to flinging myself onto a cactus. I have the Amazon cover and at the moment my major beef is that is has no closure - and this will solve the problem and pacify my accessory needs until the Red Ginkgo is a possibility.

Here's what I chose and the skin it will be coordinating with (not an exact match, but same Asian theme):


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

<pout> I LOVE those. But why are they not available for the K1? 

Elizabeth


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Those are great as well as beautiful. Someday I hope you come out with something for the DX. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

love these hope they are around awhile


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I think these are an excellent idea (why didn't I think of it??) for those of us new to the Kindle world and are not yet ready to invest in Oberon, Noreve, or even M-edge, etc...YET!! Plus, the price is so low that if they turn out to be crap (which I don't expect) I won't resort to flinging myself onto a cactus.


LOL This made me spit out my coffee a bit.

I love the fabrics. This makes me want to buy an Amazon cover now.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Those fabrics are amazing! and the price is right.  I wonder how well they fold back.  Would anyone who orders one, please review?  I cant justify the price of an Oberon, but I can see myself buying one of these.  I wonder how well they spot clean?


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Anne said:


> I cannot wait to see what ones you come up with for the Kiindle DX Cover.


We are working on this. Hope we can get it out in near future.



pawsplus said:


> <pout> I LOVE those. But why are they not available for the K1?
> 
> Elizabeth


I would love to hear more voices from K1 user and I will make a case in our company to make the similar product for the Kindle 1.

Thanks.

Kevin2088


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just out of curiousity will the blue Royal fabric cover be back?  I noticed its already sold out


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi mistyd107:

I just replied to your post in another thread with the following message:

"I would like to let you know that the Royal Theme cover will be in stock again middle of next week.
Once we are sure about the exact date, our site will start to take order again for that particular pattern. Thanks."


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Kevin2088 said:


> Hi mistyd107:
> 
> I just replied to your post in another thread with the following message:
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin!!!!!!!!! Sadly I can't order until the beginning of the month I hope its still available by then its very pretty


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

Those look similar to another member's crafty cover made of fabric.  I can't find the post, but they are very similar.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Chey said:


> Those look similar to another member's crafty cover made of fabric. I can't find the post, but they are very similar.


I was just about to mention that. It was quite a while ago I think. But I like the idea. Though, I don't have an Amazon cover, so even if I wanted, I wouldn't be able to get one.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Kevin2088 said:


> We would like to acknoweledge that Sanveann on this board has created a tutorial of how to make a cloth cover for the Kindle 2 cover similar to this product line.
> If you are keen on sewing, you can also follow her very detailed instructions to make one yourself.


It was Sanveann, as mentioned by Kevin in his original post


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

AWESOME idea!!  I will definitely be ordering!!  I love the slim profile of my Amazon cover, but was really worried that it didn't have a closure, and of course, wanted something prettier than the basic black.  
Kim

ETA: Kevin, I know nothing whatsover about web design, but it would be nice if from the main search page, when you click on the picture, it automatically enlarged, instead of going to another screen, where you can then click for a larger image.  Also (since I freely admit to my obsession) a close-up of the button would be nice.  Last thought, would your company consider custom cases?  Melissa of Borsa Bella does.  She charges an additional 10% (and you provide your chosen fabric).  I'm pretty sure she does a brisk custom business.  Just a thought.
Kim


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> LOL This made me spit out my coffee a bit.
> 
> I love the fabrics. This makes me want to buy an Amazon cover now.


As long as it didn't go up your nose...

I'll post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

kimmysue said:


> AWESOME idea!! I will definitely be ordering!! I love the slim profile of my Amazon cover, but was really worried that it didn't have a closure, and of course, wanted something prettier than the basic black.
> Kim
> 
> ETA: Kevin, I know nothing whatsover about web design, but it would be nice if from the main search page, when you click on the picture, it automatically enlarged, instead of going to another screen, where you can then click for a larger image. Also (since I freely admit to my obsession) a close-up of the button would be nice. Last thought, would your company consider custom cases? Melissa of Borsa Bella does. She charges an additional 10% (and you provide your chosen fabric). I'm pretty sure she does a brisk custom business. Just a thought.
> Kim


Hi Kim:

Thanks for your thoughtful comments. I have taken notes of your suggestions. I will bring up these points in appropriate internal channel for discussion. FYI, we did present a larger image of the button closure for each pattern shown in our site. 
As an example, here is the large image for the button closure in the web site for model:

http://trendydigital.com/images/TD033I_06.jpg

Hope this will give you a better sense about the button.

Kevin2088


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Kevin2088 said:


> I would love to hear more voices from K1 user and I will make a case in our company to make the similar product for the Kindle 1.


I'll buy 3 -- I promise!!!!!!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm going to order the Blooming Chrysanthemum but really want a Lucky Fortunes too (heh, heh, heh).  Will they be coming back in stock?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Arrrggghhhhhh!  According to USPS my new TD cover has been delivered but the mail hasn't arrived yet...any minute now!

Awesome looking button - like several ribbons!  Which could be of significance to all of us who have had cancer or support causes represented by various ribbons!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Just received my TrendyDigital iBeauty "Fish in a Pond" cover cover (covers the Amazon cover)!!  It looks beautiful (will post pictures, although it looks exactly like my earlier pic).  I was able to place it on the A. cover in a matter of seconds.  I didn't remove my Kindle2 from the Amazon cover first - I just slipped the TD cover over the A. cover back first and then the front cover second (slipping one corner in at a time).  The elastic slips over the button super easily.  

I would almost suggest to Kevin that the elastic be just a wee bit tighter.  The cover doesn't open at all, but I would still like it maybe a mm or 2 tighter.  Any suggestions, Kevin??  I would also encourage the people of TD to retake the website picture of this particular cover as it appears really, really dark on the website and the pattern isn't represented as well as it could be - unless you bother the extra steps to enlarge it, but not everyone does that).  I think it would be a huge seller if it was a better pic.  It looks Asian enough for those of us who like that, but could also be a great general paisley pattern as well. 

The packaging was quite adequate - came in a large yellow envelope, the cover (and a 2009/2010 calendar) in a plastic sleeve all secured & protected within plastic bubble wrap.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Please post real life pics!! anyone who has purchased


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My K2 loves its brand new summer jacket! I apologise for the quality as these were taken with my camera phone on a black desk top.

Front:









Full outside cover









Inside (blurry):









With white background:









Sorry again for the pics being so crap, but it was the quickest way to get them up.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I would also love to pick up a few for my K1. She likes to wear pretty clothes too.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

love it a  lot really wish I was no so wery of the cracking issue due to the hinge


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> love it a lot really wish I was no so wery of the cracking issue due to the hinge


Just how many people have had trouble with this? From what I can see it's minuscule. Every product has the occasional faulty unit. I really think this has been blown all out of proportion.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered one of these on Monday and received it today.  Looks nice, but they sent the wrong one.  I ordered the Asian Poem I (it's purples and blues) and it looks like they sent the Lucky Fortunes print (maroon and black with some gold).  I emailed them and am waiting to hear back.  I'm not really a maroon person at all, I'm much more of a purple person as many of you know by now.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I ordered one of these on Monday and received it today. Looks nice, but they sent the wrong one. I ordered the Asian Poem I (it's purples and blues) and it looks like they sent the Lucky Fortunes print (maroon and black with some gold). I emailed them and am waiting to hear back. I'm not really a maroon person at all, I'm much more of a purple person as many of you know by now.


At least you got it quck...and I'm sure the error will be sorted in a timely manner as well.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Kevin, would your company consider sewing some Velcro tabs to the outside of the inner back flap  (hope that makes sense).  Alot of people who have Amazon covers are reconsidering because of the hinge cracking issue. Amazon's big fix I hear is to tell people to add some Velcro to the inside back cover to keep the kindle from swinging.   Your beautiful covers would kind of interfear with that, but if you added the Velcro yourselves, you would have another selling point.  I know that is the only thing I'm on the fence about, in the meantime, unfortunately, I'm looking at those really expensive covers, even though I like yours better. I'm just afraid of cracking as it seems to becoming more common.

Edited to add:  or maybe you could do as Oberon, and have an option of Velcro or some kind of corner attachment (elastic loops?)


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> Kevin, would your company consider sewing some Velcro tabs to the outside of the inner back flap (hope that makes sense). Alot of people who have Amazon covers are reconsidering because of the hinge cracking issue. Amazon's big fix I hear is to tell people to add some Velcro to the inside back cover to keep the kindle from swinging. Your beautiful covers would kind of interfear with that, but if you added the Velcro yourselves, you would have another selling point. I know that is the only thing I'm on the fence about, in the meantime, unfortunately, I'm looking at those really expensive covers, even though I like yours better. I'm just afraid of cracking as it seems to becoming more common.
> 
> Edited to add: or maybe you could do as Oberon, and have an option of Velcro or some kind of corner attachment (elastic loops?)


ICAM


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

*UPDATE:*

I got a letter back saying that IF they made a mistake they apologize and I had to send them a photo. Turns out that first picture is maroon, black and gold and not purple and blues like the picture shows. Here is the letter I received from them today.

*Hi Kevin:

Thanks a lot for the photo. After I have a chance to review the photo, I would like to let you know what you received was indeed the Asian Poem 1 cover. The model is TD033J. Unfortunately, the first photo in our web site doesn't reflect well of the actual product. The photo was taken from the real product. However, the photo seemed to have some purple and blue elements. There are 6 photos about this product in our site. The other 5 photos reflect better of the product. Someone in our company has prepared a new photo for Asian Poem 1 cover Asian Poem 2 cover. I am attaching their photos here for your reference. From your email, it seems that you are looking for some blue and purple cover. We don't have this color at the moment. However, we are going to introduce a bamboo green cover. We will get this cover at the end of next week. I am attaching the images here. I am wondering weather this cover will be a better substitute for you.

I am sorry for the initial confusion on the order due to the photo. We will take better photo so that the product can be represented more realistically.

Please let me know what is your choice.

Thanks.

Mark

TrendyDigital
*


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Can you upload the green bamboo images to this thread?  Nice to know they respond to their customers' concerns


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

here is the bamboo pic from the TD website http://trendydigital.com/images/TD033M.jpg. I really really like these covers. I wish there was a way to ensure no problems with the hinge and cracking


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> Kevin, would your company consider sewing some Velcro tabs to the outside of the inner back flap (hope that makes sense). Alot of people who have Amazon covers are reconsidering because of the hinge cracking issue. Amazon's big fix I hear is to tell people to add some Velcro to the inside back cover to keep the kindle from swinging. Your beautiful covers would kind of interfear with that, but if you added the Velcro yourselves, you would have another selling point. I know that is the only thing I'm on the fence about, in the meantime, unfortunately, I'm looking at those really expensive covers, even though I like yours better. I'm just afraid of cracking as it seems to becoming more common.
> 
> Edited to add: or maybe you could do as Oberon, and have an option of Velcro or some kind of corner attachment (elastic loops?)


I PM'd this to Kevin and this is the reply I got yesterday afternoon.

hi there,
Thanks for your message. I think this is an excellent suggestion. 
We will test out and see which method will look nicer ( Velcro or corner). The only reservation for Velco is that Some people might hesitate to attach a piece of Velco to the back of their Kindle unit. I will let you know once we produce some samples.

kevin

So, there is hope for the amazon cover.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'll hold off a bit on ordering a noreve or oberon then I absolutely love the blue Royal pattern and a couple of the red as well.  Please let us know if you hear anything


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Ive been scouring all of the posts here about different covers, and what it really comes down to is I love my Amazon Cover.  Its thin, light, and folds back perfectly.  If these guys can figure out a way to secure the kindle to their cover, I will be ecstatic.  These slipcovers are beautiful, and I really want one.  I'm willing to wait and see what they figure out.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> Ive been scouring all of the posts here about different covers, and what it really comes down to is I love my Amazon Cover. Its thin, light, and folds back perfectly. If these guys can figure out a way to secure the kindle to their cover, I will be ecstatic. These slipcovers are beautiful, and I really want one. I'm willing to wait and see what they figure out.


can I ask how long you've had the amazon cover and if you have had any issues with it


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

My Amazon cover came the same wonderful day as my kindle, after 95 days of waiting they finally got  here the first of March. I haven't had a complaint yet.  I have also been careful, I don't see any signs of cracking yet, but also Why chance it.  Accidents do happen.  I bought the stuff last week to add elastic via super glue to the corners of the cover (as suggested by another member) but would rather not super glue if I dont have too.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> Ive been scouring all of the posts here about different covers, and what it really comes down to is I love my Amazon Cover. Its thin, light, and folds back perfectly. If these guys can figure out a way to secure the kindle to their cover, I will be ecstatic. These slipcovers are beautiful, and I really want one. I'm willing to wait and see what they figure out.


I've had my slip cover for a bit now and I really love it! I've not had any trouble with a "swinging Kindle" (maybe that says more about me...) so my back cover is not an issue.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I've had my slip cover for a bit now and I really love it! I've not had any trouble with a "swinging Kindle" (maybe that says more about me...) so my back cover is not an issue.


How well does it fold back when your reading? is it slippery? Anything else you want to add?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

But....hinges are the evil, yes, no , yes, no


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> But....hinges are the evil, yes, no , yes, no


Repeat after me: hinges are wonderful, hinges are wonderful, hinges are wonderful.....


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

The hinges work fantastically w/ my K2 in my M-Edge Prodigy case [maybe the leather upper-right/lower-right corners help as well].


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

so my understanding is as long as you are careful the amazon cover should not be an issue...is that correct?


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, overall the hinges are not the problem, they just allow for operator error, which becomes a big problem ie. cracking your kindle.  For me I would prefer something tacking down the right edge of my kindle, just so I can avoid that operator error happening.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> so my understanding is as long as you are careful the amazon cover should not be an issue...is that correct?


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! 

Actually, I'm not even careful.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

bookfiend said:


> How well does it fold back when your reading? is it slippery? Anything else you want to add?


Although I don't fold back I did try it and there is no reason, whatsoever, that would impede its ability to do this. The particular fabric/pattern I chose does have a poly-sheen to it and the inside bit that touches the Amazon cover is a satin-type. So, it is slipperly on the inside, but it is against the gray felt-like part of the cover so it seems to be grabbed and held in place. It's easy to put on, but once in place it fits snug enough so that there isn't much movement at all. I only use my Kindle while reading in bed, flat on the mattress - so there isn't a lot of activity (OK, not going there...) to jostle it around.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just want to make a comment here about my issue with this cover.  I had originally ordered the Asian Poem I because the picture had shown it as blues and purples.  I received a maroon, black, and gold cover.  When I emailed the company about this, first I got a response that said IF they made a mistake, they were sorry and I HAD to send a picture of the one I received.  Then I got the email I posted here saying the one I received was the correct one ordered and I could pick the gold one or the green one.  I only ordered it because of the blues and purples.  I didn't want maroon, gold, or green.  I sent back the email Tuesday and requested my money back and I haven't heard back since.  I understand there can be different colors on the monitor, but there is a big difference between blues and purples and maroon, black and gold.  It was fine, I didn't want the maroon, gold or the green one, but now I feel I'm stuck with the maroon one.  I think I paid for this with paypal, so I guess I can go through them.  I'm sure I could sell it on here, but that's not the point.


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I just want to make a comment here about my issue with this cover. I had originally ordered the Asian Poem I because the picture had shown it as blues and purples. I received a maroon, black, and gold cover. When I emailed the company about this, first I got a response that said IF they made a mistake, they were sorry and I HAD to send a picture of the one I received. Then I got the email I posted here saying the one I received was the correct one ordered and I could pick the gold one or the green one. I only ordered it because of the blues and purples. I didn't want maroon, gold, or green. I sent back the email Tuesday and requested my money back and I haven't heard back since. I understand there can be different colors on the monitor, but there is a big difference between blues and purples and maroon, black and gold. It was fine, I didn't want the maroon, gold or the green one, but now I feel I'm stuck with the maroon one. I think I paid for this with paypal, so I guess I can go through them. I'm sure I could sell it on here, but that's not the point.


Hi Kevin:

We have no problem of accepting your return and refund your money. We want our customer to be happy with their purchase and will go extra mile to make sure about it. I am not sure why your email has not been replied if it indeed had been sent to the right email address ([email protected]) and had been received. I will communicate that to our customer service and have them look into it. To speed things up, you can simply mail the cover back to the following address:

MZ Services Inc.
PO Box 66173
Auburndale, MA 02466

We will process the full refund promptly once the item is received.

Kevin2088
TrendyDigital


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

F1wild, thanks for the info.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

NP!  I know this "slipcover" is not anywhere near Noreve or Oberon full-leather quality, but it sure is a nice, inexpensive option for those of us not able to order the preferred ones right away.  I use the word "slipcover" because that's what it really is - not a cover, case or structurally sound piece of apparatus (apparati??).  These are neat little jackets/cardigans for your butt-ugly (my opinion only) Amazon covers...

I'm sure TrendyDigital will be using that phrase for their advertising - "Cover your butt-ugly Amazon covers!!"


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Got this response from I beauty while I was out of town:

"hi there,

Here is the modified version of Ibeauty cover. This include two corner straps.
Hope this will work for you.
http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_13&products_id=40

Thanks."

not sure how I lost the clickable link, but they have added straps to keep our kindles in place. Now I cant wait to order one.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Not sure if I like these straps, as they appear a little large.  I have the original design and have not had a problem with the back cover flapping open.

It is nice to know they take their customers' suggestions and act on them pronto.


----------

